# Terrible cheat meal



## studen77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok - I was absolutely SICK of the grilled chicken, the turkey, the cott cheese, the s. potatoes, and i cheated this evening...I ate one full medium pizza hut pizza all by myself. I'm disgustingly bloated right now...

Has thou committed gross bodybuilding sin?

I haven't cheated in so long and I just couldn't take another bite of chicken or turkey. I just couldn't.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it.  Go for a run or something.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't feel guilty everyone needs a break.  Most people eat shit every day all day.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't worry about it, it's not that bad if you majority of your diet is clean, especially if this is the first cheat meal in a while.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Ok - I was absolutely SICK of the grilled chicken, the turkey, the cott cheese, the s. potatoes, and i cheated this evening...I ate one full medium pizza hut pizza all by myself. I'm disgustingly bloated right now...
> 
> Has thou committed gross bodybuilding sin?
> 
> I haven't cheated in so long and I just couldn't take another bite of chicken or turkey. I just couldn't.



Haha, I feel that way about the 10lbs of salmon I have in my freezer.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah I think I deserved it. So phugg and I damn enjoyed it too


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2007)

You definetly stored a solid 1/2-1 lb of fat on yourself.  The good news it's only like 3-4 day set back with clean diet.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha good for you. I figure that w/ my 1 soda every few days I can avoid that cheat meal. It's been nearly a solid month w/o one.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You definetly stored a solid 1/2-1 lb of fat on yourself.  The good news it's only like 3-4 day set back with clean diet.



Wait one second! how is that? i mean it wasn't late and plus I worked out today (not a full workout - abs/pushups/neck) so Its not like did nothing...and its been like 5.5 hours since i ate it!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Wait one second! how is that? i mean it wasn't late and plus I worked out today (not a full workout - abs/pushups/neck) so Its not like did nothing...and its been like 5.5 hours since i ate it!



(I think he was joking)


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

That's not so bad - most everyone does it


----------



## Rocky_B (Jan 22, 2007)

I had half a large pizza, and 5 wings last night.. at least it was chicken and tomato pizza though, with thin crust.. still felt bad, but its mentally healthy once a week or so.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Ok - I was absolutely SICK of the grilled chicken, the turkey, the cott cheese, the s. potatoes, and i cheated this evening...I ate one full medium pizza hut pizza all by myself. I'm disgustingly bloated right now...
> 
> Has thou committed gross bodybuilding sin?
> 
> I haven't cheated in so long and I just couldn't take another bite of chicken or turkey. I just couldn't.



Hmph.

Saturday night was filled with beer, shots, and monterrey chicken at Chilis.  I decided to refund all this nutrition via throwing up 3 seperate times.

Sunday I had half a protein shake with milk, then hours later I had about 5 slices of pepperoni hand tossed pizza, flushed down with 3 glasses of wild cherry pepsi.  At night, I burned my Stouffers Garlic Chicken bag, so I filled the rest of my stomach with brownies and 2% milk.

Today I am much better.


----------



## JasnoE (Jan 22, 2007)

this weekond was my cousuins birthday who is a big STONER and thought i should get baked for his birthday, plus on top of that my grandma is a very good baker, ate about 1/4 of a cheesecake

its alright though a cheat meal is good every once and a wile


----------



## Yanick (Jan 22, 2007)

the weekends are cheat meals for me. usually just alcohol and a diner meal at the end of the night. not a big deal at all, bb'ing isn't everything, ya gotta live to.


----------



## cider303 (Jan 22, 2007)

haha yeah that sounds great but like they said as long as you are good all week long something like that wont set you back too long.  I am actually planning on having a couple of oreos with a glass of nice whole milk if im good this whole week   thats my favorite cheat "meal"


----------



## studen77 (Jan 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hmph.
> 
> Saturday night was filled with beer, shots, and monterrey chicken at Chilis.  I decided to refund all this nutrition via throwing up 3 seperate times.
> 
> ...



Did you make yourself throw up?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Did you make yourself throw up?



Ummmmm Yeah I think so.  I was going to eventually and I didnt want to fight a stomach ache nor did I want to wake up to another round of it.

Gotta get it out of the way when you know its going to happen.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ummmmm Yeah I think so.  I was going to eventually and I didnt want to fight a stomach ache nor did I want to wake up to another round of it.
> 
> Gotta get it out of the way when you know its going to happen.



Wait a second...you were afraid of the fat gain, right?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

No.  I was afraid of performing a Jimi Hendrix and puking in my sleep.

I had a 'cheat 2 days.'  So youre 1 meal couldve been worse...


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 23, 2007)

Yanick said:


> the weekends are cheat meals for me. usually just alcohol and a diner meal at the end of the night. *not a big deal at all, bb'ing isn't everything, ya gotta live to.*



Exactly how I think.


Having a nice body is one aspect of life. Enjoying good food is one of the many others. I stopped obsessing about looking good, and instead, I try to have balance of everything.


happy cheatin'


----------



## ABCs (Jan 23, 2007)

I rarely cheat (or haven't since I started) but I will have the ocassional night out hitting some booze. I'll limit it and drink light though. I am getting to that point where I really need a cheat meal though. The chicken is getting to me. Damn you poultry!


----------

